# Does a pure blue nose have to be gray? friends dog is a blue nose but his black.



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

friends pitbull Magic 5 months. (Pic)


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

to awnser your question blue nose isn't a real breed of pit bull. Blue is just a color, and in most cases the blue dogs are actually bullies not american pit bull terriers. does your friend have papers on his dog, or the pedigree at least. I'd like to see how the dog is bred.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like a black dog with a black nose to me.. "Blue nose" is not a strain, bloodline or breed its just a color.. And if i see the picture accurately, theres no "blue nose" anything about him.. Its a pretty simple concept..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The dog is a black dog with a black nose....

This is blue... Blue is nothing more than color, nothing to do with breed or pureness of any kind. No different than people having blond or black hair.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

but can a blue nose like that be breeded by a "red"nose. not likely right? "red"nose arent known to come out blue. but their color has nothin to do with their strain?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rednose is NOT a strain. Its a color as well. A dog is only rednose if its nose is red , blue if its blue, balck if its black , brindle ect ect . JUST A COLOR  If people bred a rednose and a blue nose together there is no guarantee the pups would be either, could all turn out brindle.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Breeding has to do with a dogs genetics. As Angel said color is not a strain, it is nothing of importance. Any color can be bred to any other color... Their litter would depended on what the dog genetically carried. 

What does it matter about breeding anyway??


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

im just gona go ahead and take a stab ub the dark here from the avatar pic of yours looks like you have a red dog you are calling a red nose again not a strain its a color we cannot make it any simpler and i hope im not coming offf as rude not my intent. but if you are thinking of breeding this dog to yours don't do it. what would your ultimate goal be with the said offspring are you going to try and add to the breed of dogs we love or are you trying to just see what would come from it? and to awnser your question in the simplest form if the dog has a talliwacker and a set of balls then ya they can breed if the bitch is in heat. you wouldn't know the color to expect tho from the offspring. unless you have some clear goals with breeding any breed of dog i wuldnt recommend it a lot goes into it do a search on here and read some threads there is one i thnk so ou want to breed your dog. read it


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Ooh ok i pretty much understand now thanx for ur patience.lol. So far I only heard of gottiline, bully, razor edge and american bloodlines, is that about it or is there too much to count?


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

*not trying to breed. at least not yet.*



texasgame said:


> im just gona go ahead and take a stab ub the dark here from the avatar pic of yours looks like you have a red dog you are calling a red nose again not a strain its a color we cannot make it any simpler and i hope im not coming offf as rude not my intent. but if you are thinking of breeding this dog to yours don't do it. what would your ultimate goal be with the said offspring are you going to try and add to the breed of dogs we love or are you trying to just see what would come from it? and to awnser your question in the simplest form if the dog has a talliwacker and a set of balls then ya they can breed if the bitch is in heat. you wouldn't know the color to expect tho from the offspring. unless you have some clear goals with breeding any breed of dog i wuldnt recommend it a lot goes into it do a search on here and read some threads there is one i thnk so ou want to breed your dog. read it


i love pitbulls so much i just want to have a good understading of them. not cause i want to breed them or see want cool colors come out the litter. jus curious. thanx for your feedback.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

**Jukid**LEO** said:


> Ooh ok i pretty much understand now thanx for ur patience.lol. So far I only heard of gottiline, bully, razor edge and american bloodlines, is that about it or is there too much to count?


Gottiline and Razor's Edge are American Bully lines. Have a poke around in the Bullies 101 section. There are some very good threads in there about the American Bully and its origins.

The American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT) is a separate breed of dog with its own bloodlines.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

**Jukid**LEO** said:


> Ooh ok i pretty much understand now thanx for ur patience.lol. So far I only heard of gottiline, bully, razor edge and american bloodlines, is that about it or is there too much to count?


there are TONS of bloodlines Gotti and razors edge are typically american bully lines unless you have some old school dogs . If you want to learn about bloodlines take a look in bullys 101 for american bully lines and bloodline discussions for APBT lines. there is a ton of info and alot to soak up , you wont get through it all in a week its alot of reading and processing. Just keep reading old threads in here stuff will start to add up.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

maybe I am speaking out of place here but it seems an endless battle , those if us trying to do positive things for this breed and those just trying to make a buck for the blue nose unicorn so how many others can end up on the street and do more damage for the breed than just about anything else.

im from california btw..... and i am happy to say my pitbull was born in PA 

idk but this thread hit a nerve for me


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> maybe I am speaking out of place here but it seems an endless battle , those if us trying to do positive things for this breed and those just trying to make a buck for the blue nose unicorn so how many others can end up on the street and do more damage for the breed than just about anything else.
> 
> im from california btw..... and i am happy to say my pitbull was born in PA
> 
> idk but this thread hit a nerve for me


These kinds of questions are pretty common. With all the misinformation around the place it's not surprising.

I agree, sometimes it feels like you're swimming against the tide but part of trying to do positive things for the breed is to educate others. The OP now has access to information that could open up a whole new world for them. What they choose to do with it is up to them...


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

*not my intent*



idk but this thread hit a nerve for me[/QUOTE said:


> Dont be upset i was curious so i asked a question i didnt know how people wer going to "Feel" about it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think its a very legit question and good on you for asking its the only way to learn is by asking. I see this on craigslist all the time people advertise red nose pups only to click the picture and its a blacknose dog lol, seems like its common sense but I guess it isnt. And itdoesnt help when people sell black nosed dogs as blue or red lol.


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Before I joined this site I didn't know that people didn't know to just look at the dog's nose to see what color it is. Is the answer to this trendy question in a sticky? Recently I've had a friend and a neighbor show me their "red nosed" pit bull & bully....both pups looked like Smigg's pup Envy with slightly more white. And don't even mention Craigslist smh I've seen the rare (blue+red) Purple nosed pit bull puppy for sale on there with $800 rehoming fees 

Back to the OP..as stated black nose, black ears, black tail, black back, black dog with no blue in sight. He may carry a blue gene but he is black


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i think people get confused about nose color from the OFR dogs. bluenose is backyard breeder hype.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All just colors. A blue nose can be bred by a rednose and the colors they will produce will depend on the dogs in the pedigree. Two rednose dogs will not produce blue. But a red and a blue, well, like I said, would depend on the dogs in the pedigree. The first dog in the thread is black, not blue. But yes, don't breed. Just don't. Is bad idea.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

its funny cuz the AAA guys that came to my house today to give me a jump start saw my dog and said , thats a red nose pitbull right?

i mean , .... its kind of like he woulda asked me ...thats a white pitbull with 2 chocolate spots ya?

think its funny


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> i think people get confused about nose color from the OFR dogs. bluenose is backyard breeder hype.


:goodpost:Actually I see this get referenced a lot and people do get the idea that because of OFR that other nose colors must mean something.


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

*lol*



rodrigo said:


> its funny cuz the AAA guys that came to my house today to give me a jump start saw my dog and said , thats a red nose pitbull right?
> 
> i mean , .... its kind of like he woulda asked me ...thats a white pitbull with 2 chocolate spots ya?
> 
> think its funny


thats real funny i get It. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Does a pure blue nose have to be gray? friends dog is a blue nose but his black.*

Answer- There is no such think as a pure blue nose ... Blue Nose simply refer's to the color of the dog's nose not the dog's linage which would tell you how said dog is bred and what family of dog's said dog stems from. Genetically a blue dog can only have a blue nose so you won't see a blue dog sporting a red or black nose. Your friends dog is black and his nose is black. As stated a dog's color/nose color only refer's to the color of the dog and color does not determine bloodline, gameness, working ability, so on and so fourth.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

this question just reminded me all the times when i lived downtown norwich. every time i took onyx out i would get all kinds of kids tellen me onyx was a great looken blue nose breed. then would go on explainging there is only one breed of american pit terriers. and color is meaningless if ur not trying to get technical about genetics and what apbt standards are. then would go on explaining black is black not blue. black is not even a shade of blue. however seal is often confused for black and sometimes blue. but yes blue is that gray blueish color...thats why they call them blue and not black...blue doesnt jst have to be a flat shade of gray or gray with white markings. apbts can also be blue fawn or blue brindle. 

i really dunno why people would start calling black colored american pitbull terriers blue nose? it makes no sense to me. and sorry to offend any one but, even if backyard breeders did pass off an all black so called american pit terrier and called it a blue nose, and you fell for it then shame on you! art class back in elemtary school should have tought you better then that! i rlly don't have any kinder words for any one that would call anything even an animal blue if its straight up black. god gave us brains for a reason.and there is no excuse unless you are color blind or somehow visually impared that bad. i could understand people getting lost with fawn and blue fawn. And the only reason a back yard breeder would call any dog blue even if it is not, is to make extra cash off of peoples stupidity...either that or they are stupid enough to think they are actually selling pure bred blue colored american pit terriers even if they are black. and if a buyer falls for it then hey, they should have done substantail research before buying any breed of dog. i dunno i find im getting less tolerable torwards these people. yea good some of them try to learn and good for them. but learn before u buy damnit! :stick:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

hell no they wont go said:


> this question just reminded me all the times when i lived downtown norwich. every time i took onyx out i would get all kinds of kids tellen me onyx was a great looken blue nose breed. then would go on explainging there is only one breed of american pit terriers. and color is meaningless if ur not trying to get technical about genetics and what apbt standards are. then would go on explaining black is black not blue. black is not even a shade of blue. however seal is often confused for black and sometimes blue. but yes blue is that gray blueish color...thats why they call them blue and not black...blue doesnt jst have to be a flat shade of gray or gray with white markings. apbts can also be blue fawn or blue brindle.
> 
> i really dunno why people would start calling black colored american pitbull terriers blue nose? it makes no sense to me. and sorry to offend any one but, even if backyard breeders did pass off an all black so called american pit terrier and called it a blue nose, and you fell for it then shame on you! art class back in elemtary school should have tought you better then that! i rlly don't have any kinder words for any one that would call anything even an animal blue if its straight up black. god gave us brains for a reason.and there is no excuse unless you are color blind or somehow visually impared that bad. i could understand people getting lost with fawn and blue fawn. And the only reason a back yard breeder would call any dog blue even if it is not, is to make extra cash off of peoples stupidity...either that or they are stupid enough to think they are actually selling pure bred blue colored american pit terriers even if they are black. and if a buyer falls for it then hey, they should have done substantail research before buying any breed of dog. i dunno i find im getting less tolerable torwards these people. yea good some of them try to learn and good for them. but learn before u buy damnit! :stick:


Ah, I'm getting less tolerable toward people who lack correct punctuation, do not capitalize words that should be capitalized, and have 5+ spelling mistakes in a post. Just saying... I feel like people should do substantial spell and grammar checks before they post.


> *Elementary *school should have *taught *you better *THAN *that. God gave us brains for a reason and there is no excuse.


Carry on...


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel bad when people stop me on the street and ask me if Kane is a red nose. Cause I know what they REALLY mean, is he a OFRN, and what they're asking are two different things. I say, yeah, he's a red nose, but not an OFRN.


----------

